# Help with HAM radio



## jrproctor2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been wanting to start studying to get my HAM license and was wanting to know if anyone had any suggestions on a brand of radio and antenna that is good to get without breaking the bank?


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and go over to www.eham.net and post the same question there. Take your time. Learn about the different bands and what you can or can't do with them. I.e. 2 meter is really good for short range comm, longer if you use repeaters. Far superior to a CB and you can get into a dual bander for about $200, antennae for another $50.

If you want to go around the world, you need a different rig. 10meters through 60. Depends on skip and sun cycles but what a hoot talking to someone if Japan. An all at around rig like a Yaesu 817nd for portable, Yaesu 857d for almost all bands, my original rig was a Kenwood TS440S-AT and wish is still had it. Currently have a Yaesu FT7800r in my jeep for 2m/440 operation. Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## jrproctor2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I am going to check out that site and see what the have. Looks like there is a lot more to it than just a CB.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

What range (in miles) do you need to cover? 

What is the type of terrain between you and the people you NEED to contact? Mountains, plains, forest, etc.

What would you LIKE to hear on the radio? Local news? Regional? National? Worldwide?

Can you give some scenarios where you believe radio contact would be needed or useful? 

What is your maximum budget for power supply/radio/antenna/cables/antenna meter? 

Do you want handy talkie or otherwise portable radio? Or is a dedicated car radio OK?


----------

